# Help needed with sick doggie.



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hiya need a bit a off help/reassurance with a problem both Floyd and Neo have. Both have sore ears, Floyd (weeping/red) is worse than Neo (just a bit red). It came on suddenly as they were ok when I left them this morning!!!! I tried today to get both an appointment with the vet but cannot get one till *Tuesday* eeeeeeeeeeeek!!! 
I have a small bottle of Canaural which I found at back of doggie cupboard but its been open for more than the 28 days. I also have some Thornit powder which I have used today. Floyd was really upset and crying but is a bit better since I used the powder. 
Do you think I could use the thornit coupled with the out of date Canaural??? Should I ditch the canaural???? Or does anyone know if I can buy something over the counter???


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Hi Carol,

I have often used out of date Canaural and it has been fine and cleared the problem within a couple of days.

Helen.


----------



## kevwright (Oct 13, 2007)

Our dog has just had the same problem, we used germolene (the one with anesthetic in it) this seemed to give some relief until I could get him to the vet and then was given canaural and a jab...


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I would think that as Canaural is topical (applied to the outside) it is unlikely to cause too many problems. More likely to be ineffective than dangerous.

Olive oil can be soothing.

Don't be afraid to ring the vet nurse at the practice to ask for advice on things like this.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Vets*

Carol

Most vets should have an emergency number - remember it was 9.30 on a Sunday evening when Jenny stressed me. Yes it costs, but I would deffo do that.

I can't offer any advice but I hope, and am sure, they will be ok.

Russell


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

thanks everyone. Hoping to speak to vets today as yesterday they were shut (public holiday here at the mo), however they are open today for appointments only but I doubt I will be able to get one. They have refused to see Floyd in the past when he was really ill, saying they were really busy and could not fit him in. As he was only 7 weeks old at that time was really quite upset. 
Will update later.


----------



## kevwright (Oct 13, 2007)

If my vet would not see my "really ill" dog I would change my vet, as I actually did. They are there to provide a service, after all its not a free service they provide. I know vets get busy as do gp's but I would possibly look around for another vet. Its not like if you were ill you can then go to your a&e dept.....The vet I now see has 4 practices in different areas near Ipswich if one hasn't got an appointment then I get to go to another practice,so I can always get in...Lucky me (or dog) I suppose
:?


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi I did change vets for Floyd but neither practice would see them today! Have appointment for both on Tuesday after they said it was safe to leave them for a couple of days. What I fail to understand is over the phone they said it was fine to leave them till Tuesday without seeing them :roll: :roll: :roll: As they are a private business you cannot force them to see the dog!


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Some chemists sell Canaural and online mail order but thats not going to help you quickly. You could try Hibiscrub if you have any or good old fashioned sea salt warm water with a drop of tea tree oil, worked for me when my old Collie (long since gone) had wet dermititus. Dried it up atreat. :wink:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Of course ear inflamation, although upsetting, is not an emergency.

If you have trouble getting past a rottweiler of a receptionist then ask to speak to either a nurse or vet. Sometimes they will have to ring you back. Then at least you have some reassurance that your wait for an appointment has the backing of someone with medical training.

Having been both a nurse and a receptionist I can tell you that both jobs are not easy.
As a receptionist you are in a no win situation. If you don't let some clients have exactly what they want they give you an earful. If you give in to demanding clients then the vets give you an earful because they need some rest too!

The vets I always liked working for are the ones that had the attitude "if I don't see the animal now I will be seeing it tonight or tomorrow". Takes them a long while sometimes to realise this fact of veterinary life :roll: 

Can anyone tell me why it is that pets always decide to get sick on Friday?


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Carol

I have only just seen this thread. I am sorry you and the dogs have had a couple of stressful days. As everyone has said, canural is the product to use. It does not matter if it is out of date. You can buy it from Canine Chemists on-line. I normally keep a good ear cleaner - use that first. Then apply the canural. Good luck.

Sharon


----------

